# custom made



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Custom made rod holder's. Fishing carts and other fabrication. Best prices around, cash and credit/debit cards. Call 850-797-2544


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

A few more


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Unpainted


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Bump. Like us on facebook.
Www.facebook.com/josephzielinskiweldingllc


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

I make fishing carts also and anything else you need. I also do on site welding


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Joe,
I posted a comment on Facebook about the Mustang you are working on. 

I have a 68 Fastback Concourse Restoration at my home if you ever want to take a look. Shown in Mustang Monthly twice.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Very nice my friend. The one I did has a story behind it. I restored the body for a friend. A military friend of mine sold his coupe and was looking for a fastback. Saw this one on craigslist in Milton for 6,000. My friend rushes there, first person to respond to the add, when another guy shows and another, becomes kind of like a bid, he ended up paying the guy 8,000 and didnt get the chance to do a good inspection, it appeared to have a solid body, but was hiding rust everywhere. Replaced the front and rear subframe, new pans, hell a whole new car, onlything left origional was the roof and dash. I even had to stamp the vin into the new body. I did the undercoat, engine bay paint, and 2k primered the whole body. We put a lot of work into this car. He decided to take the car to peaches to get painted. For 1600.00 they promised a high quality paint job. It was a poor quality. They forgot to paint the inside of the car, and then they got the paint color wrong, scratches in the paint, I don't mean small ones, was a few gouges in the hoods paint. Very poor quality in my opinion. He didn't have time for the car to be repainted as he was getting stationed at another base in just a few days


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Some pics of 1965 fastback


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Some more pictures. Now this car was supposed to be painted red, and this is what color peaches painted it. They claimed this was the correct color for the car"poppy seed red" doesn't look like any red I ever seen


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Paintjob might be okay for a daily driver but this car has near 30,000 in it at that point, paint job should have been flawless.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Mine is Meadowlark Yellow factory color. Everything on it is 100% correct as it left the factory in 1968. It is an original car. All the sheetmetal, drivetrain is original. Extensive service records from day one. I am the 3rd owner and it came from Alabama. It was retired from the show market after hundreds of Gold wins. I have only shown it 3 times and got a Gold at the last show. I quit showing it 10 years ago. Now I just drive it once a month.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Very nice. I built a drive gate for a customer in navarre, a pipe busted up stairs , his car is a convertable. Pipe was just spewing water into his car downstairs in the garage.


----------



## miss mai (Oct 7, 2007)

Picked up my custom made rod racks from Joe. They look fantastic, he does the best work I've seen:thumbup:and most of all promised on time!:thumbsup:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

+1 for Joseph.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks guys.my name is attached to each one so I guarantee its going to be a quality product


----------

